# 5th Wheel movement while park (side to motion)



## Chuck Wakeley (Nov 19, 2006)

New to this program but would like some input on this issue.
I have 2005 Coachmen 38 foot fifth wheel (3 slides).  I feel that
we get to much movement in 5th wheel.  I have put the chokes behind wheels and back up and installed front chokes to get tight fit.  I purchase the chokes for between tires.  I have purchase tripod for fifth wheel and secure it.  I still get alot of motion in trailer.  It has two hand crank scissor jacks in rear.  If somebody moves in the bedroom you rock person to sleep in the chairs at rear of camper.

I have had people suggest electric rear jacks, do not if will help?  Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks
Chuck


----------



## dennis1949 (Nov 20, 2006)

Re: 5th Wheel movement while park (side to motion)

I use the wheel chocks that fit between the two tires.  When you tighten the bolt it puts pressure on the tires. This has taken nearly all the side to side motion out of the camper
Dennis carpenter


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 20, 2006)

Re: 5th Wheel movement while park (side to motion)

Keep in mind the 5'er wheels have springs and shocks that allow some movement.  Once you get your sea legs you won't pay much attention to some movement.  It sounds like you have done about all you can to minimize the movement. :bleh:


----------



## hertig (Nov 20, 2006)

Re: 5th Wheel movement while park (side to motion)

If you have, and use, scissors jacks at the rear, and the front legs, and a king pin stabilizer, and good chocks, you have done all you can as far as add ons.  Electric jacks at the rear would be easier to use, but no more stable than the scissor jacks.

If you are getting movement in the slides independant of the trailer, there are slide supports available.  Other than that, look at the suspension to make sure you don't have a weak spring or shock.


----------



## darwinbene (Nov 27, 2006)

RE: 5th Wheel movement while park (side to motion)

Chuck, I have the same problems and I am always trying to find answers. I am almost at the point that it is the nature of the beast. We had a 36' McKenzie Medallion and didn't have movement unless something settled and I had to put more pressure on the rear jacks. 

With the 29' Prarie Schooner by Gulf Stream it is another story. I have went to the point of lowering my rear jacks and raising the front landing gear to take some of the weight off the suspension for the trailer. No work. I don't know what the answer is but, I do know it is really annoying. 

Just my two cents worth, Darwin


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 27, 2006)

Re: 5th Wheel movement while park (side to motion)

It's the nature of the BEAST. :evil:


----------



## team3360 (Jan 8, 2007)

RE: 5th Wheel movement while park (side to motion)

I remember a problem like this I had on my 5er, I made a cross bracket(X) to go between the rear jacks, and one for the front dolly jacks. I also made angle brackets to go from the bottom of the rear jacks forward up to the frame, and the same for the front jacks only running backwards up to the frame . I made them from 1-1/2 angle iron, 1/8 inch thick. I had to make mounting brackets for each jack also . This took away about 90 % of all movement of my 5er.  somebody  I remember advertised this same type of stabilizer system for sale but I don't remember who or where. maybe try a r.v. stabilizer system search on the internet.  hope this helps  LEE


----------

